# Writers Wanted!



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

can somebody make me a sig ONLY for this site,or is there rules about Sigs? h43r:


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Does anybody play a game that gets really hard and U get pissed and freak out??




(>>)>Im kirby and I approve of this message! h43r:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

After about three months the Animal Crossign Ask Center has made it to 2000 posts.  It is proudly the second largest thread at The Crossign Guardian.

Party!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

WOOT


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

I got stuck once in The Wind Waker... but I played it a couple weeks later and I beat that part.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

soooo...................................what do we do now......


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

*shrugs* party, I guess.  :lol:


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

The Kirby Brothers brought cookies!!!

(>>)><(<<)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

The NSider Times, a newspaper owned by RITALEE, needs some more employees.  Jobs are open for praactical anything.  So please speak if you are interested.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

I BROUGHT LOBSTER DINNER!!!!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

Storm how do you post pics cuz I'M GONNA PARTY BY POSTING COMICS!!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

same as NSider.  or you can use the IMG button at top


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

*puts music on and gets out a bowl of chips* there we go.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> same as NSider.  or you can use the IMG button at top


 IMG? where?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

At the top when you writ something.  If you click it all you have to do is put the URL of the pic.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

IM AM TEH BEST CUZ I GOTS POWER OVER CHEESE!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> At the top when you writ something.  If you click it all you have to do is put the URL of the pic.


 Ok now how do u put an icon by ur name


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

i CANT GET IT storm THIS IS WHAT IM USING:http://www.3dtextmaker.com/cgi-bin/3dtext.pl


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://.3dtextmaker.com/cgi-bin/3dtext.pl here yu go


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> i CANT GET IT storm THIS IS WHAT IM USING:http://www.3dtextmaker.com/cgi-bin/3dtext.pl


 something's wrong with that pictur I think.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go to My Contrlos then click My Avatar


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> KREXHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

I was gonna Use it 4 my Sig.....................................


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I better be going soon.

See you tomorrow, and expect an ACAC Employee Board around then.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Wind Waker eh.....?I borrowed that gameonce and I only got up to the part when U Are in that tower thing in the sea........................


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Krex?Is ur Avatar a Elite from Halo/Halo2?


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Bye


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow. We sure have came far.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometimes. But, that makes we want to play the game more.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Not that I know of. You might want to ask Storm.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, this was a chat thread.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok....................Wow U like to post dont ya! h43r:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot, this was a chat thread.


 We haven't had these for a while.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

I wonder where Samus is?


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

This is my first day here!And I already catched on.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> This is my first day here!And I already catched on.


 Oh, there you are!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> This is my first day here!And I already catched on.


 It is? Well, congratulations!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll be right back, I need to change my sig.


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm here too, just not paying attention


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> I'm here too, just not paying attention


 Oh, I didn't know you were here. I believe that this is the first time that I have seen you here.


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

Ah, yes...allow me to introduce myself, I am one of the newest members of The Bell Tree and a new employee of ACAC. It's my first day here too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Ok....................Wow U like to post dont ya! h43r:


 Of course. Why do you think I am the user with the most posts?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> Ah, yes...allow me to introduce myself, I am one of the newest members of The Bell Tree and a new employee of ACAC. It's my first day here too.


 I thought so. You know, we have been having a lot of new members lately.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Im in the ACAC to!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

DogLover for the last time where did U make that sig! :angry:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Im in the ACAC to!


 Yes, I know.


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I recently joined the NSider forums, hoping to meet some other ACers and to get an answer to a question I'd had about the game. I came to the Ask Center and they immediately answered it. I know a good chunk of things about Animal Crossing, and decided to become an employee....you can put the rest together.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> DogLover for the last time where did U make that sig! :angry:


 Why do you want to know?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> Well, I recently joined the NSider forums, hoping to meet some other ACers and to get an answer to a question I'd had about the game. I came to the Ask Center and they immediately answered it. I know a good chunk of things about Animal Crossing, and decided to become an employee....you can put the rest together.


 Hmm, very interesting. I'm glad that you have joined us.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

SO I can use them..........I thought U were smarter


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

My sig? I just threw it together in paint.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

true


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

anyone for lobster?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> SO I can use them..........I thought U were smarter


 Who, me? I could always report you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> anyone for lobster?


 Hey Krex!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

ok,U proved your point. :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

You know, I have a lot of posts here. Has anyone here ever heard of Internet_Bound?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> ok,U proved your point. :lol:


 I control through authority and rules.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

what that


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> what that


 What is what?


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Kirby brought a DS>>)>[=[_]=]
                                      [+[_]::] :lol:


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

playing ds

now


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

opps,DS didnt align.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

[=[_]=]
[+[_]::]


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a DS.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Since this place is slow, I'm going to log off for the day. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't have a DS, but I'm thinkig of getting one.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

slow?Maybe something is wrong wit ur cpu?


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

NOT SLOW
[=[_]=]
[+[_]::]


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

so.......................................Anyone up 4 BBQ chips!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

is storm stll here


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> so.......................................Anyone up 4 BBQ chips!


 ME

Maaaaaaaaaaan eating virtual food makes my mouth water


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

...........................he left a hour ago


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think Storm left *eats some BBQ chips*


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: What about digital PIZZA!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

Samus u and i are the only rocks on this site

LETS PARTAY


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> :lol: What about digital PIZZA!


 I have real pizza gonna go get it


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

NOW THIS IS TEH PARTY I WANTED!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

In 30 minutes ittl be a All night partay!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

darn it's gone


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

uh................Krex I just advanced.................LOL


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> In 30 minutes ittl be a All night partay!


 HOW DID U ALL OF A SUDDENLY BECOME A BELL IM STILL A ROCK


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nyee metroid


-Im posting random to be a bell-


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Depends on tha nmba of posts


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

WhAt!


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ima BELL!!!

PARTAY


*plays K.K. Ska*


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

I didnt cheat and Im going on 40


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> CHEATER!



 now, now, calm down

at yeast im a bell now


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Nah,The song 4 a partay,Is KK MAMBO!!!!!!


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

Heh, I'm still sand....oh well, at least I don't cheat....


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

r we the only 1s here


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGGY R U ON?


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh he's still here


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

I didnt cheat


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

Gonna go make a new threadin TBTStore


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

k im back


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

tis the season to be greedy
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

ummm...........................*goes to Virtual Wendy's* W00T!


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

So, is this an all night party or what? By the way, I'm a she not a he.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

how bout some(Insert food of choice here)


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

brb


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> how bout some(Insert food of choice here)


 Pancakes


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

AH! SAMUS IS A HOLE! must cheat


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

IM A HOLE!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, what's going on here?


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

asdfghjkl;


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> qwertyuiop


 Was that really nessacery?


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

all I am is sand...darn it.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

This Partay Is soooooooooooo Much fun,Its sad everybody else ismissing this


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> Hey, what's going on here?


 Ah, we're eating virtua food


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Krex, stop spamming!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> all I am is sand...darn it.


 All I am is an isolated hole.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> KREXHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cheating to be a hole hee hee


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

So, does anyone know why I am here?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do know that stuff like that will be deleted, right?


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

virtual krispy kreme! devils food


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> KREXHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Besides, ranks don't matter.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> virtual krispy kreme! devils food


 Um, I only eat real food.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

to make sure we dont do anything stupid


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> KREXHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fine i stop
VIRTUAL PHILLY CHESE STEAK


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> to make sure we dont do anything stupid


 Yes. Oh, by the way, you can quote someone's post.


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, I don't care about my rank. I won't spam for some text below my Username


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You spelled "Cheese" wrong.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Um smart,Check out everything We posted


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

VIRTUAL BBQCHIPS


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't care about my rank. I won't spam for some text below my Username


 That's very good to hear.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> KREXHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dont care


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Um smart,Check out everything We posted


 I already saw it. That's why I came back on.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Virtual Chicken Fingers


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should. Spelling is very important.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Um smart,Check out everything We posted


 i have more posts than u


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Um smart,Check out everything We posted


 I already saw it. If I could be a Mod, or even an Admin, I would do it. I will enforce the rules.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

:blink:umm............virtual coca cola!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

KREXHUNTER said:
			
		

> ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I* have more posts than *you!*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> :b]
> What's with the virtual food?


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 14, 2005)

One of the most annoying things in the world to me is chatspeak.  :angry:  "U" is a letter, not a one letter word. Just so you people know.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

no,I meant like to understand what was happening


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> One of the most annoying things in the world to me is chatspeak.  :angry:  "U" is a letter, not a one letter word. Just so you people know.


 I know. That really bugs me.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 14, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> One of the most annoying things in the world to me is chatspeak.  :angry:  "U" is a letter, not a one letter word. Just so you people know.


 uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
VIRTUAL MOUNTAIN DEW! Lime!


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Dog,U need like 2 posts to become a rock! h43r:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> no,I meant like to understand what was happening


 Yeah, I more or less have understood the subject.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 14, 2005)

Its raining (insert name of food here)!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I'm going to leave now.

*Remember: I AM WATCHING WHEN YOU ARE ON THE FORUMS. ALWAYS.*


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

How?


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 15, 2005)

Alrighty then.


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

[=[_]=]
[+[_]::] :lol:


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

soooo.Rex STOP SPAMMING AND GET WITH THA FLO


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

its raining Pie


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Its raining HOT DOGS!!!!


 ok


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

ya wanna go bak to NSider?


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

Its raining water(what else is new)


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

meet ya in ACAC if you do


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm at NSider rigt now....there isn't much going on there


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

no,NSider's boards are boring sometimes


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

it is raining soy sause


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

Im going


----------



## KREXHUNTER (Jan 15, 2005)

DOGLOVER200363 said:
			
		

> I'm at NSider rigt now....there isn't much going on there


 what thread r u in


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 15, 2005)

Too bad there aren't more people here


----------



## DOGLOVER200363 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, I was in ACAC, but I move around to random threads. It's kind of boring over there.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

Where?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2005)

The NSider Times HQ is at Power On and an article is written once a day.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 15, 2005)

What would we do there?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2005)

Write news, review games, computer graphics... ect.  It depends what your jo is.

Mine is RPG specailist and surveyer.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 19, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> true


 So you can relate then?


----------



## Mino (Jan 20, 2005)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> Does anybody play a game that gets really hard and U get pissed and freak out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OH yeah, a WHOLE lot!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 22, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I got stuck once in The Wind Waker... but I played it a couple weeks later and I beat that part.


 yep. same here. I got stuck too. but I don't want to say where because of spoilers.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 22, 2005)

It usually does make you play more because you get so tired of staying in one spot that you have a unbreakable will to win.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

SMARTTECHDRAGON15 said:
			
		

> ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You aren't.  Storm is.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2005)

Actually BASTOISE is...


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Actually BASTOISE is...


 OH...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone interested?

(By the way, the owner, RITALEE, has the third most posts at NSider.)


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Anyone interested?
> 
> (By the way, the owner, RITALEE, has the third most posts at NSider.)


 sorta...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 25, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Actually BASTOISE is...


 he really is. he has more than 600 posts.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 25, 2005)

im stuck in minish cap. I cant kill Vatii.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 26, 2005)

I got stuck in Four Swords.  In the end, there's a puzzle where you can go to the dark and light worlds, and it is pretty hard to figure out.


----------



## SLACKER6 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm interested what is my job.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok follow me...

This is the URL to our HQ (its at Power On):
http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...scending&page=1

Once you get there just ask for a job.  RITALEE is the owner there.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll join!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2005)

ok.

By the way, RITALEE moved up to most posts at NSider.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ok.
> 
> By the way, RITALEE moved up to most posts at NSider.


 How many does he have?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2005)

Well RITALEE is a she.  But I dont now just looka ther post count.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well RITALEE is a she.  But I dont now just looka ther post count.


 ok, I will.


----------



## ROGUE15 (Feb 1, 2005)

0.o Holy cow, she has 42,000-somethin posts! The insanity! XD

I just now posted there, more or less asking for a job.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2005)

Great!

Does anyone else want to?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> Does anyone else want to?


 Im not really interested. its too much job.(I think)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2005)

Well you can give an article whenever you want.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 2, 2005)

she has...42,300


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> she has...42,300


 ok, thanks.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Its like 42500 now!   
:blink:


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2005)

Shes now a Plumber too!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll join this!
But What do I do more specifically?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Shes now a Plumber too!


 ...

Internet_Bound was a Plumber a long time ago before he was made a sage.  So HE has the most posts.  Not RITALEE.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2005)

But she was 1st in top 50 posters.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 6, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> But she was 1st in top 50 posters.


 where did you find the top 50 posters?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 7, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there ain't any. or is there?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2005)

Some people do it once in a while at Tech Support.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 7, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Some people do it once in a while at Tech Support.


 could you link it please?


----------



## Mino (Feb 7, 2005)

I really want to work there, but I don't know what I can do.  The thing I am best at is proofreading...  I don't buy very many games (until I get a job this summer) so I can't review them etc.


----------



## Linkerator (Mar 19, 2005)

Kingdom Hearts: Chainn of Memories. I had to battle *SPOILERS* fake Riku *SPOILERS END*


----------



## ƒish (Mar 19, 2005)

Metroid... that white room is really freaking impossible...


----------

